# Mesh Floors in Red Rose Loft?



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Has anyone retrofitted mesh floors in an existing loft of the Red Rose design?

I have 2 of the Red Rose design and now wish I had put wire mesh down for the floors rather than the plywood.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

NAPA242 said:


> Has anyone retrofitted mesh floors in an existing loft of the Red Rose design?
> 
> I have 2 of the Red Rose design and now wish I had put wire mesh down for the floors rather than the plywood.


No. But You can now see your bird's droppings which is often the first sign of a problem. I think very few lofts with mesh floors have them as part of the ventilation system. They are just a draft waiting to happen. You can feed them by hand with a sprinkling of feed on the floor. Vermin can not enter via the floor ect. ect..

Don't be in a hurry to try and make a change. If you just want what another has you might as well start chasing rainbows. Enjoy your bird. Make sure they feel safe.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's what I did but you could substitute wire for the slats.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=43707&highlight=shadybug+lofts


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

The slatted floor could be retro-fitted. I would have to have a way to clean out from under it.

The main reason I want a mesh or slatted floor is for diease prevention. I am not in a position to scrape and clean a solid wood floor every day. I am of the opinon it would provide a much healthier situation for the birds.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you look at the back of the loft there is a door that lifts up and has latches. You can scape the droppings right out. I recently put two pieces of 1/4" plywood under there, now I just pull them out and scrape them. I can clean that loft in 10 mins. The floor pulles out to. I just scrape the perches then pull out the boards and scrape them, then pull out the floor and scrape and brush it with a stiff landscaping broom then put it all back. and its done. Here my tutorial on the floors.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/t...oden-slate-floor-by-shadybug-lofts-45695.html


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

I did!! I installed #9 welded wire...










... and built pull out drawers for clean out.



















Works great!!

Ken


----------

